# Nail Polish Water painting mugs



## earlene (Jul 21, 2016)

I guess it's called Nail Polish Marbling.  Anyway that's one of the many projects I brought with me for granddaughter & I to do together.  I made a decision to give her all my nail polish since I don't use it anymore and bought 3 white mugs at the Goodwill.

Here's what we did on Tuesday:


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 21, 2016)

LOVE IT!!  What an incredible look.


----------



## queennikki (Jul 21, 2016)

Those look gorgeous. Does the nail polish stay on the cups well if so that is an awesome project!


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> LOVE IT!!  What an incredible look.



Thank you. I did the first one to demonstrate for granddaughter who then did the other two.  I really like the greens she did on the largest mug.



queennikki said:


> Those look gorgeous. Does the nail polish stay on the cups well if so that is an awesome project!



I made one only once before at a gathering last April and managed to break it the very same night so didn't have a chance to test it's durability.  But I also saw some for sale at a stall in my town's Music Festival and asked the vendor about washing instructions.  She said to hand wash and recommended avoiding the dishwasher, although I didn't ask why.  I would say 'Avoid nail polish remover, acetone and rough steel scrubbing pads or abrasives.'


----------



## Arimara (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice. I'm still not parting with most of my nail polish though.


----------



## crispysoap (Aug 8, 2016)

Iv made these before and love them  I use them as pot plants for cacti. If you spray them with a clear gloss varnish then you can use them like regular mugs.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 8, 2016)

What a fun grandma you are Earlene! They look great!


----------

